

Global Accelerator Network - tilt
http://gan.co/

======
Diamons
This site is plagued with the same problems a lot of other sites have today.

Lots of fancy visuals and moving parts but took me far too long to get what I
needed.

~~~
grosbisou
Especially this huge circle expending automatically the left divs is extremely
surprising and annoying. The worst part is that it doesn't give any more
information. Just repeating the number in the div title...

It looks interesting but I am still not sure if this is about conferences or
if it's an accelerator or something else.

------
mokash
I clicked on it thinking it's some sort of content delivery network. After
looking at the homepage, I still have no reason to believe otherwise.

------
corobo
I think this page [http://gan.co/the-network](http://gan.co/the-network) would
have been a better landing page. As others have mentioned I thought this was
someone giving a content delivery network a hype-y flashy new name

------
bkanber
It took me a few minutes to understand what this is. You may want to rethink
the structure and language of the site.

